

Ask HN: Please adjust score threshold for /best - BenoitP

10 days ago, news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;best &#x27;s rss was feeding about 10-15 stories a day. Now there is only about 1 new entry a day.<p>This was perfect for people who don&#x27;t have the time to parse the regular frontpage.<p>Please adjust the score threshold for &#x2F;best.
======
catinsocks
[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)
might be of interest.

~~~
BenoitP
Ah, much thanks :)

